# Stethoscope for medic school



## BayEMTmaybeP (May 23, 2018)

Hi, I just got into a paramedic program and a uniform requirement is a stethoscope.

Should I just get a basic one, or is it wise to invest in a certain one? I have only ever used off brand cheap ones through my IFT company.

thanks


----------



## DrParasite (May 23, 2018)

get a cheap basic one.  once you graduate and get a job as a medic, get a fancy one with your first paycheck


----------



## Lo2w (May 29, 2018)

Littman Classic 2 SE


----------



## Akulahawk (May 29, 2018)

Littmann Classic II SE. Excellent stethoscope for beginners and you can use it through advanced practice... well into your career in any medical field. In addition, these stethoscopes aren't prohibitively expensive to replace yet they're expensive enough that you will want to keep yours close by so it doesn't walk off.


----------



## PotatoMedic (May 29, 2018)

I love my MDF ER premier.


----------



## StCEMT (May 29, 2018)

I wouldn't go cheap, but I wouldn't drop $200 either. Littmann classic II is a solid affordable option that works well. 

The main two things I've found helpful are soft ear pieces and single tube. The hard tips don't don't block out noise as well and dual tubes just add extra noise.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 30, 2018)

I use a prestige vet scope, simply because I wanted longer tubing. Absolutely ZERO difference between it and my old Littmann.


----------



## Akulahawk (May 30, 2018)

PotatoMedic said:


> I love my MDF ER premier.





NomadicMedic said:


> I use a prestige vet scope, simply because I wanted longer tubing. Absolutely ZERO difference between it and my old Littmann.


Both are also good options.


----------



## inthefield (Jul 6, 2018)

If you are looking for a cheaper, good quality option, the Littman classic II or MDF. Acoustic Deluxe are good options. These are good intro level stethoscopes but, depending on your eventual career path, might not have the acoustic quality you require over the long run. If you are interested in a higher end stethoscope, some articles say that the newest ADC Adscope models might even be better than the Littmans:
https://www.pollmed.com/best-stethoscopes

I'd also recommend checking out the weights of any stethoscopes you are looking to get. If you are one of those people who likes wearing it around your neck, a heavy stethoscope will often make your neck sore by the end of your shift.


----------

